# Safe / Unsafe Ice



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Our current warming trend has me wondering about if its safe to go out to Nimi tomorrow?  

What do you long-time ice guys know about ice and when its safe / unsafe? 
(Other than the obvious that if you fall thru consider it unsafe.  )


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Just left Nimisila. I convinced the powers that be to do a story on ice safety because of the thaw. There was 6 inches of ice out there, but the top has some water on it. It's getting white as well. There were 12 or so guys out fishing when we were there, the cove off the C-5 lot. 

While doing the story, I managed to catch 7 fish, 4 keepers, in about 15 minutes. Biggest was a 8" redear.

Story will be on at 6:30 tonight, PAX23.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Here is a thought. Why not wear a PFD if you think the ice is unsafe. You might just be the only one out there with one on but just think of how smart you will look if everyone goes crashing through? Just a thought.

Larry


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i was going to ask the same ? because i an going to mosqutio tonight


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I will be watching it. Nice job. 

How thick of white ice do you guys trust?
What about standing water?

- firecat, I wholeheartedly agree with your suggestion! Its time I buy myself some SOS-Penders.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Make certain you also have a set of picks. Being afloat and unable to get back on the ice will end in ....................................................


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Here is my take...

With the slight warming trend that is going on, the ice will _slowly_ start to deteriorate but not so fast that the ice is here today and gone tomorrow with the weather being slightly above freezing.

That being said, what is going to kill the ice fishing is if we get the *rain* along with the 40 - 50 degree weather that they are predicting, beginning tomorrow and stopping some time next week. Heck, the weather channel is saying that we will not have below freezing temps until next Thursday! Once that starts, you might as well pack it up until the next cold spell we have.

I'm going to head out to Mogodore tonight and I'm gonna wait and see what this weather will do for the remainder of the week. Leave it to Mother Nature to give us just a taste of ice fishing and then take it away, just like that! 

Tread safely.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Be very careful. When the water pools on top, it puts a lot more weight on the ice.

I suggest a few things....

1. Take some sort of flotation device, either a PFD or a boat cushion. Also, take 30' of rope too with a loop tied in one end, just in case.
2. Ice picks 
3. Go to a spot where others are fishing AND/OR go with a friend
4. Carry your cell phone inside a ziploc bag.
5. Spud bar, if you have one, to test as you go.
6. Watch for the "bowing" of the ice. If it is bowing, the water will run at you when you stand still and get deeper around your feet or bucket.
7. Always tell someone where/when you're going out and when you plan on returning.
8. When in doubt, always go the more cautious route. It'll freeze again.
9. Dry change of clothes/towel in car to get you dry and warm if you do go through.


----------



## Mayfly (Nov 21, 2004)

Big Daddy said:


> Be very careful. When the water pools on top, it puts a lot more weight on the ice.
> 
> I suggest a few things....
> 
> ...


Good advice from THE MAN IN THE KNOW!!!!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I have VERY little experience fishing hard water AND I'm a big "ice chicken"  
I've only been out on anything other than ponds a couple times. 

Last year I tried fishing a large pond (12-14 acres) alone. I ended up tying a 125 ft. rope around my waist and the other end to the hitch on my truck. I'd drag that thing around with me all over the place  It was an inconvenience, but I just don't have any experience on the ice. I know this isn't the best thing in the world, but I didn't know what else to do and I figured I could pull myself out.

Good thing nobody was watching me - I had to move my truck each time I wanted to try a different section of the pond!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

If out by yourself like that I suggest putting knots every foot along the rope. Once you go thru, with fish slime and wet gloves, it could make the difference between being able to pull yourself out or not. 
It is always best to take a friend along. 
Last year I bought a 100' rope I keep in my Explorer to throw to someone who may go thru. Its bright orange so they could see it underwater...pretied large loop on one end.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

The rain isn't the biggest problem. The main lake ice will be OK......but the shore ice is what deteriorates the most. It's not like the ice will be gone or anything. But the first 30 yards or so will be real tricky. 

The biggest factor in ice deterioration is the Southerly Winds. Watch a lake sometime that has a South shore that is clear of trees, hills, buildings, etc. Once the South winds start pumping, the ice breaks up FAST>


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Very good thoughts Shawn(tpet), I will try to remember them.

I got to watch your piece on the news Carl. I, and my wife were both surprized that they led off with it, but it is a timely, and community safety service story. Who wrote the material? It had great safety information. 
For those who missed it, Carl put into his post above the same safety advice. Great accomplishment.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I used to send Husky out first then follow behind him about 25 yards .

Big Daddy would work just fine also.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Mike, your not right! LOL


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

...about six pages back. Good info. for good, hard ice.
http://www.fish.state.pa.us/PA_Exec...safetychart.pdf


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

do u think the ice is still good or bad


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

thats hard to say peple......every lake, even every spot on a lake, is going to be hard to say whether its safe or not. where i was at this morning, i could have still been fishing, taking a big risk but probably been ok. 

In weather like this, the ice can change from hour to hour...the more youre out there, the better you will get at judging ice.

But if youre unsure, please, dont take the risk. I hate to think of it, but its truth, anyone could be killed if they fell through the ice.

At the least, in a best case scenario, falling through is a miserable, terrible, painful experience. Take it from me.


----------

